# Grip lotion/gel



## x-man (Oct 3, 2014)

ive been using a grip gel lately in the gym and very very effective. name of the stuff I just cant remember but apply it once to the palms and great grip. anyone use chalk or gel/lotion? any good brand to look out for?

thanks


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

My protein liquid chalk for me


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Hate liquid chalk. Old school chalk for me.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Liquid grip for me, doesn't leave a mess and feels natural unlike liquid chalk that feels clammy.


----------



## nbfootball65 (Nov 18, 2014)

I love liquid grip. I have no more problems with grip ever since i got it. A small bottle lasts about a month or so and is very effective. And its pretty cheap also , as mention above it doesn't leave a mess like regular chalk. Only £3.83 !


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

On closer inspection my bar has black grime marks from liquid chalk, grrr


----------

